# How much would you charge for this point of sale counter



## sandmanslim (Sep 19, 2013)

How much would you charge for this Point of sale counter?


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

First: nice work.

How much did your materials cost?
How much is your overhead?
How much do you pay your employees?
How much will you pay in taxes?
How much do you want to pay yourself?


----------



## sandmanslim (Sep 19, 2013)

$300 in materials


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Sycamoray is correct, but

$1750 - 2250. Delivered, within reasonable distance, and installed.


$2,000 - 2500


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

No one can say without more info. What's on the other side? Is it just open with maybe a shelf, or are there doors and/or drawers installed?

What is the sales region? Prices vary widely between different parts of the country.

I could go on, but the bottom line is there's no way to do a reliable bid given the information provided, although I'm sure some will try.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah way too vague.if it's not for a friend price should have been determined before fabrication.my son learned that lesson,he made a wine barrel table then when he gave her the price she said it was too much.he ended up selling it at cost.


----------



## EdWeber (Jun 17, 2021)

> No one can say without more info. the bottom line is there s no way to do a reliable bid given the information provided, although I m sure some will try.
> 
> - Rich


+1 agreed


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

$1750 - 2250. Delivered, within reasonable distance, and installed.

$2,000 - 2500

That price is if it's custom made per someone's specs. If you made it and trying to sell it, it would be much less. But based on material costs, appears well made, a nice finish, if made to specs, in my area, I would charge above. If doors and drawers on other side, I would charge more.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Depends on the store. If its a bakery or cookie store, i would demand 2-3 years of free baked goods/cookies minimum


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone wanting a POS counter will have an idea what shape/size is needed. Your counter, although nicely made, may not fit the needs of a customer. It would be hard to pin down it's value to someone looking for a counter. It may seem worth $2500 to you, but someone else may have a different value in mind. I would set the price at a rock bottom price and hope for the best.


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

MrRon: you're correct that this is the sort of work which must be customized to the space and the store owner's needs. But I can't agree with your approach to pricing.

IOW, hoping for the best is a fast way to go out of business. Unless you're a hobbyist who just needs to cover materials costs, a business owner must stay aware of the various things which happen between the "gross" and the "net."

And don't forget to pay yourself! A reason many small business owners don't turn a profit in the first 6-12 months is that they price for the low end of the market and devalue their own labor. So don't insult yourself by taking $1.29/hr. You wouldn't work for Big Corporation at that rate, right?


----------



## boyce523 (Feb 13, 2021)

Found this website that seems to sell premade POS counters. You may add a little more based on quality of materials, but this will give you a ballpark where to start: https://www.ivarsdisplay.com/store/register-bay


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

It is much easier to set your price when you have experience, confidence and know your "true cost" of labor, materials and overhead. The difficulty is when you are a starving artist and need the work. When you are trying to determine the price after delivery I believe the customer will take that burden off your hands.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*Rough estimate* looking at a picture and *not knowing ANY details*.
(without putting a pencil to paper)

1000 bucks for the tops
1200 for the big cabinet
600 for the small cabinet
400 to deliver and put in.

$3200.00 min.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

As much as the customer has agreed to pay. Great looking POS counter (point of sale, not piece of ********************). You did a nice job. But surely this is a commission for a customer with the design and pricing agreed to before construction, and receiving a down payment to cover materials? If so, are you looking for validation to see if you sold it too cheap or made a great profit over what others would sell it for? Or is this a spec project or is it a personal project for yourself that somebody now wants to buy? What does the back of the counter look like? More details would help.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

I , for one, am extremely skeptical that the material cost is $300.

The reclaimed / patina'd lumber alone might be purchased for that.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I refer back to the first comment. That information is needed to determine pricing. Now if you have a set price for the customer whom has already paid, add up you cost, and figure out what your hourly rate is. You know what you put into it, so the question is; Was that worth my time?

That is why I like to agree to a price for custom work first.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

My guess is that you made it for yourself and now that you look back you are wondering if you could make money making these for other people. Am I close?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I , for one, am extremely skeptical that the material cost is $300.
> 
> The reclaimed / patina'd lumber alone might be purchased for that.
> 
> - xedos


in this time i agree,sounds pretty cheap.im still waiting too hear was this commissioned or a spec piece,which would make no sense.

at this point were all just guessing until the op comes back with more info,but seems weve scared him away.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Can't imagine this is a spec piece.

Few POS counters have / need the lower portion.


----------



## sandmanslim (Sep 19, 2013)

I did make this for a friend's shop and charged him less than $1000 for it and wanted to know if I F***ed myself by not charging more. The lumber did cost me $300 it's a maple 8/4 top and the rest in pine boards and old barn reclaimed slats. I worked on it for the better part of two weekends.


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

You didn't f yourself:

You worked wood, which is always a good thing.
You didn't injure yourself in the process.
You didn't lose money on materials.
You built a positive thing in your connection with a friend.

*You done good*.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

depending on the business, I would add the plexiglass shield.
(if the store owner has not addressed that himself).


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Perhaps the store owner has put those days behind him.


----------

